

Traversal Networks (YC S15) Wants to Be Your Company’s Cyber Security Department - katm
http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/18/traversal-networks-wants-to-be-your-companys-cyber-security-department/

======
rmac
Founder here; happy to answer questions about how this works. Reach out to
ryan@traversalnetworks.com if you want to chat privately.

~~~
sargun
So, is the primary model here to be an IDS / IPS vendor? It seems like that?
[http://traversalnetworks.com/product](http://traversalnetworks.com/product)

What kinda tech are you using?

~~~
rmac
We're starting out with something that resembles a managed IDS/IPS but built
with the things I wanted after building an IPS product @symantec. Better
search, cloud managed, and tuned / triaged / and alayzed by our analysts.

Right now its built on-top of Bro and using tech from Gravitational
(www.gravitational.com)

------
USNetizen
There are thousands of startups, large companies and product vendors doing
this type of work, what is the specific differentiation that would make
someone choose this over others?

Having worked in the managed security space, and both created products that
did exactly what this is professing to do and working with others, I don't see
how this is very different.

